# Habybe's emporium



## jstuardo

Hi all...

I start by telling you that my wife's nickname in forums is Habybe since she has Moroccan origin (her grand mother was Moroccan), and all her friends call her Habybe.

Well... the fact is that she is going to have a site called "Habybe's Emporium" in order to sell a lot of things, among them, arabic souvenirs.

So the question is: how do you write, in arabic of course, "Habybe's Emporium"?. I have an arabic dictionary since I like learning foreing languages and I found that "Emporium" is "madina" and since I am using Habybe as a proper noun, I think the phrase may be transliterated as "Madinatul_habib". Here is the spelling I wrote:
مَدِينَة ٌالحَبِيبٌ 


Can you see arabic letters? if not, I sent the same text as an attached image.

I'm sure that isn't quite well written, so I hope you can teach me how to write it the correct way. Can't you? Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Shukran jazeelan!!
Jaime


----------



## SofiaB

I would choose souq instead of madina= city and habibi instead of Habib. سوق الحبيبي.Wait for others who may have a better idea.


----------



## elroy

Welcome to the forums, Jaime. 

I agree with Sofia that "suuq" (market, bazaar) is the word you are looking for here.  "Madiina" means city. 

As for the second word, I would choose "7abiib*a*" because your wife is a woman.  The word means "beloved one." 

One last thing: The first item of a genitive construction does not take a tanwiin ("nunized vowel") so the vowel on the first word would have to be "u" and not "un."

In short,

*سُوقُ الحَبِيبَة*

Without vowels (which is more common):

*سوق الحبيبة*


----------



## fatiha

Hi 
as in Morocco, we use bazaar or suuq best than medina
 براز الحبيبة
titi


----------



## elroy

fatiha said:


> بزار الحبيبة


 I corrected your typo.  What you had written means something very different!


----------



## fatiha

sorry for my big mistake
titi


----------



## jstuardo

elroy said:


> Welcome to the forums, Jaime.


 
Thanks  



elroy said:


> As for the second word, I would choose "7abiib*a*" because your wife is a woman. The word means "beloved one"


 
Thanks all who has helped me... I have a doubt. Sofia has suggested to use Habibi and you Habiba. What is the diffence between the two? In my dictionary both words don't appear exactly as you spelled, but I guess that Habibi means "love" and Habiba, as you said, means "beloved one". In my case, will Habiba be more suitable?

Jaime


----------



## elroy

"Habibi" is "my love" or "my beloved one."

"Habiba" is "beloved one" (feminine).

So the latter is more appropriate for your translation.


----------



## Josh_

Hello Jaime,

Is your wife's nickname used as a proper name?  It sounds to me that it is..  If so than I would suggest *سوق حبيبة* (suuq Habiiba) without the *ال* for 'Habybe's Emporium' as we are talking about your wife, Habybe, and not just any Habiiba.  Proper names are definite without requiring the article.


----------



## jstuardo

Thanks a lot again elroi !!


----------



## jstuardo

Josh Adkins said:


> Hello Jaime,
> 
> Is your wife's nickname used as a proper name? It sounds to me that it is.. If so than I would suggest *سوق حبيبة* (suuq Habiiba) without the *ال* for 'Habybe's Emporium' as we are talking about your wife, Habybe, and not just any Habiiba. Proper names are definite without requiring the article.


 
Thanks Josh.. yes... Habybe is used as a proper noun, so I agree that without the *ال* would be better, but, I actually thought that particle was used as the genitive preposition " of ", but maybe that wasn't true.

If the phrase finally is how you suggested, do I have to write it as *سُوقُ حَبِيبَة *if I use vowels?

Let me tell you why I insist on using vowels. Because I want to write the text in an artistic manner, and I have seen that when arabs write arabic that way, they use vowels. For example, like in Saudi Arabia flag.

Jaime


----------



## elroy

No, ال does not mean "of" but "the" so if you wish to use a proper noun you should indeed drop it. 

Your vowelization is correct, but you could also add the final vowel to make it more "decorative." 

*سُوقُ حَبِيبَةَ
*


----------



## Zaeem

hi,

I agree with you elroy, but I have a littel change. It should be:
 *سُوقُ حَبِيبَة**ٍ*


because "حبيبة" is مضاف إليه (Mudhaf Elaeh)


----------



## linguist786

Zaeem said:


> hi,
> 
> I agree with you elroy, but I have a littel change. It should be:
> *سُوقُ حَبِيبَة**ٍ*
> because "حبيبة" is مضاف إليه (Mudhaf Elaeh)


Yes but the مضاف إليه isn't always a kasrah. It would take a faT7a if it is a diptote (ممنوع من الصرف) - which is the case here.


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:


> Yes but the مضاف إليه isn't always a kasrah. It would take a faT7a if it is a diptote (ممنوع من الصرف) - which is the here.


 Correct - I'm very impressed you know about this!    

Indeed, Zaeem, my vowelization was correct (and yours was incorrect) because حبيية is a علم مؤنث ممنوع من الصرف يجر بالفتحة. See this site for more information.


----------



## linguist786

elroy said:


> Correct - I'm very impressed you know about this!


Well our dear cherine _has_ mentioned it on numerous occasions.. I think she's in love with it :

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6.​


----------



## Josh_

jstuardo said:


> Let me tell you why I insist on using vowels. Because I want to write the text in an artistic manner, and I have seen that when arabs write arabic that way, they use vowels. For example, like in Saudi Arabia flag.
> 
> Jaime


Actually, you don't need vowels to make it decorative.  Many decorative Arabic words are just made that way with the use of a certain calligraphic style with embellishment marks.  For example, here is سوق حبيبة in two Arabic fonts with embellishments:


----------



## Zaeem

thank you linguist786 for correcting me and thank you all for clarifying the case for me.


----------



## MarcB

I came late to the discussion but how is Habybe pronounced? Is it habibi or habiba? Moroccans pronounce the name habiba,not like Levantine 7abibeh so is it 7abibi = my love?


----------

